
On Ways to Agree, Part 2: Path to Atomic Broadcast - gbrown_
https://medium.com/@ifesdjeen/on-ways-to-agree-part-2-path-to-atomic-broadcast-662cc86a4e5f
======
sigy
I'm impressed with the amount of clarity in these posts, including the visual
parts.

